# [Commission] Discworld Miniatures



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey-hey! This time I got something differnt to paint and something pretty cool as well. It's a bunch of Discworld miniatures. Being a BIG fan of Pratchett's work, this is a great opportunity for me to breathe life into these characters.











From left to right - Sam Vimes, Carrot, the Librarian, Rincewind and Twoflower.

These minis are pretty big by the way. Even without the elevating bases, they're well a head higher than 28mm scale minis. 

Hope you like them so far.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Who makes these?! I would love to get my hands on some.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Who makes these?!


Discworld Miniatures 

And congrats on the piss-gun :laugh:.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The pissgun was completely Firefighter X.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@djinn24: They're done by Micro Art Studios who by now have quite an impressive range of famous Discworld characters: http://www.shop.microartstudio.com/discworld-miniatures-c-48.html

@DestroyerHive: What is this I don't even... :shok:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Read my signature.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

OMG the Death model hasthe Death Rat on it!!! I wonder how much shipping they are going to rape me for.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Off to a great start so far.

There are some things that I'd recommend though.

Washes: The metal areas and the skins in particular could benefit from some washes to add definition.

I really like the look of the bases and think some individual close ups of the minis would really help us.

Keep it up.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

D-A-C's gonna flip when he sees this


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@djinn24: I can't. There is none.  ...oooh, wait. So signatures are only displayed on the ....i see. Well played, Heresy Online. Well played. -.-

@imm0rtal reaper: :biggrin::biggrin: Thanks for the heads up. I'd almost forgotten to paint the faces after the basecoat.


@bitsandkits: What's a D-A-C?


Update:










Those are still WIP.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I really love these models. They really do capture the feel of the discworld, a universe I enjoy spending time in even more than the realm of 40k. I've been tempted to buy some of these for quite sometime but feel my painting skills are not quite up the standard they deserve. Nice to see someone do them the justice of a brilliant job.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Thank you. Probably speaks for a good character if you enjoy Discworld more than 40k.  Anyway, I also like these miniatures a lot because, as you said, they are very true to the descriptions in the books and do the characters justice as a physical representation.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Sigur said:


> they are very true to the descriptions in the books and do the characters justice as a physical representation.


Yes, particularly the three witches on brooms. You can nearly tell Nanny Ogg's character just by looking at the model. Have you any plans to paint more?


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, it's all commission work so I don't really do the planning on what is being painted but these minis are the first batch of Discworld miniatures I'm painting for this client. In the end it will be around 14 miniatures so chances aren't bad that some of the witches are amongst them.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

I love Discworld, and I love your painting, but I didn't recognise Rincewind and Twoflower from the books. The models should look like on the cover of "The Colour of Magic".


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

What do you mean you didn't recognise Rincewind? He's got two Z's on his hat!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh, I think that Josh Kirby's cover art is pretty much the defining visual component to the Discworld but they're pretty much impossible to turn into miniatures I think.



edit: Update!









Hope you like them so far and that I can finish them tomorrow.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Ze miniatoores are feeneesh'd:






































C&C are highly welcome as always.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow, those look much better! Now I can Rep you :victory:

Edit: It appears I already have... Gotta spread the love some more .


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> What do you mean you didn't recognise Rincewind? He's got two Z's on his hat!


When I read the book, my imagination focused on the awesome cover art piece, and rincewind is a lot more... beardy. Or is that the wrong wizard?


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Loving the paint job on these, sir. However, I always read Captain Carrot as being a redhead... :grin:

The sculpts look really swell - they've nailed the look of the Paul Kidby sketches from the Pratchett Portfolio all those years ago.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

They really turned out awesome. Well done Sig.



Master WootWoot said:


> When I read the book, my imagination focused on the awesome cover art piece, and rincewind is a lot more... beardy. Or is that the wrong wizard?


I think you may be thinking of Ridcully, head of the UU. Rincewind was always described as having a rather scraggly, pathetic beard.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@DestroyerHive: It's the thought that counts I guess. 

@aquatic_foible: Looks pretty red-headed to me, that Carrot.  Thanks for the reply. These miniatures really are very well done.

@Khorne's Fist: Cheers.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh theres a Luggage mini


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

These do look very nice. I like the nice cleaning style you have painted these. I did read that right in that your painting other in the range?

I love the discworld novels, so will have to get a couple fo these for myself.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@turel2: Indeed.

@humakt: Yus, I got the next 6 ones here already - Colon, Nobby, Angua, Cheery Littlebottom, Ridcully and Luggage.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

After looking at the models I think I would love a set of the gaurds to do, from Vimes down to detritus and nobby.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Speaking of which....six new minis, four of them guards:











The client said that he also has the Detritus model but it's HUGE and he'd think about having it painted or not.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Tell him he has to! Very nicely done models. Serious enough to look like quality sculpts but enough fun to make sure they are from Discworld.


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 1, 2008)

Sigur said:


> The client said that he also has the Detritus model but it's HUGE and he'd think about having it painted or not.


Make sure you're prepared for a model of such a size (if it is as huge as he says). A few years back, I blundered into a true-scale Magnus the Red model to paint to my top quality... I never ever want to do anything like that again.... blending on such a scale on a model with easily 8 times the surface area of a normal space marine. I'd recommend an airbrush to help you out for it at the very least. Good luck dude


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Update!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Finished!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Ridcully and the Luggage. Fantastic, two of my favourite Discworld characters.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

wow those figs really have some character. Where can you get those? Your work is definately inspiring me to want to get them!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Khorne's Fist: Thanks. 

@HorusReborn: Cheers. The minis are great indeed. You can order them directly at Micro Art Studio.


Today I gave the latest batch of Discworld minis to the customer and got Detritus and Dibbler in return. Should be fun to paint those two so stay tuned!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Detritus and Dibbler finished



























Hope you like them!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

CMOT Dibbler, excellent! Actually, the Detritus model was the only one I took any issue with from the whole range, but only because of the crossbow. I always pictured the siege crossbow as basically just a huge crossbow taken off it's mount, as opposed to the one he's carrying.

Beautiful paint job though. Well done.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Khorne's Fist: Thanks.  I also find it a bit illogical to have the wheels and all still on the crossbow but on the other hand, it's a pretty clever way to make Detritus look bigger or more like making one realize how big he is because this thing actually is pretty much the size of a Warhammer boltthrower.  But yeah, I also always pictured the thing to be basically like a huge crossbow. What also confused me for a bit was this helmet thing. Maybe it's because I didn't read the newer Discworld novels but I never knew about this coolant helmet he got.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

very cool man, very cool! Whichever the rock guy is, he reminds me of the rock guys from the Never Ending Story. Nice work, let's see if I can rep ya!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Sigur said:


> What also confused me for a bit was this helmet thing. Maybe it's because I didn't read the newer Discworld novels but I never knew about this coolant helmet he got.


IIRC, after him and Nobby got locked in a freezer-type wharehouse, Detritus' silicon based brain started working like a super computer, so they decided to make a helmet with a cooling system to try and keep his IQ up in warmer weather.:victory:


----------

